# 40's 50's hawthorne 20" balloon bike



## Big Moe (Sep 24, 2014)

Just got this on ebay. I'm going to do it as a companion bike for my Columbia Rat bike. Although this one might end up being maroon, and black. Does anyone know what year and model this is? I would really appreciate any help. Thanks, Big Moe


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 26, 2014)

1950 was the first year for that blue & red crest badge, used throughout the 50s. It may have a stamping on the BB with a date code.


----------

